

Reverse Engineering Might and Magic III Compression - adamnemecek
http://blog.rewolf.pl/blog/?p=1202

======
markbnj
Heh, this is a blast from the past. Back in the day Chris Lampton and I wrote
a character editor for Might and Magic 3, and I was surprised to discover not
long ago that it is still in use by MM3 fans. This is a program that was
written in C++ in the early 90's if I recall correctly.
[http://shrines.rpgclassics.com/pc/mm3/downloads.shtml](http://shrines.rpgclassics.com/pc/mm3/downloads.shtml)

------
m1el
I did a similar thing to a Mischief decompression algorithm.

[http://m1el.github.io/mischief/part-2.html](http://m1el.github.io/mischief/part-2.html)

------
dsmithatx
Click on the link to the blog caused Super Anti-spyware to say a threat was
detected. I recommend scanning if you already clicked it.

~~~
Joyfield
Avast warned be as well.

~~~
rewolf
I can assure you, that those are false positives. I'm already trying to
contact those AV companies to resolve this issue.

~~~
rewolf
FYI, Avast and Emsisoft removed their detection.

------
frik
Interesting that there is still an active mod scene. Good memories from the
Might and Magic series, especially the later Windows versions 6-8 and the
early Heros 2-3 off-spin series. I applied some mods and messed around with
modding tool for MM6-8.

